# Hobble Substitute



## RoyalSpirit (May 27, 2014)

Last year I had one goat who was horrible to milk so I planned to get her hobbles for this year, but I kept putting it off until it was time to milk her and the only place I could find goat hopples was online. But I needed them sooner so I went to the feed store and found WEAVER LEATHER NYLON CURB STRAP. 
http://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/pr...ylon-curb-strap-with-4-1-2-in-flat-link-chain
It worked great. After only two days my goat stopped kicking and I don't need to use hobbles. Just thought I would share.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I use baling twine when I need hobbles. I tie on end to the milking stand leg and make a loop for the leg on the other end. They slip on and off in seconds.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Someone showed me how to use cable clips - the large size tied to the milking stand. They ratchet closed onto the legs and are easy to release too


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

RoyalSpirit said:


> Last year I had one goat who was horrible to milk so I planned to get her hobbles for this year, but I kept putting it off until it was time to milk her and the only place I could find goat hopples was online. But I needed them sooner so I went to the feed store and found WEAVER LEATHER NYLON CURB STRAP.
> http://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/pr...ylon-curb-strap-with-4-1-2-in-flat-link-chain
> It worked great. After only two days my goat stopped kicking and I don't need to use hobbles. Just thought I would share.


I can't visualize this, is it hooked to your stanchion too? If you can, please post me a picture. I think I may need this for my stubborn girl.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

We also use baling twine. I braid 6 twines together so it's not so likely cinch too tightly. We tie one end to the leg of the milk stand and attach the other end via slip knot to the goat's leg. I find the hardest part about hobbles is remembering to take them off after milking!


----------



## RoyalSpirit (May 27, 2014)

I tried to get a picture but had camera issues. I used it as shown on fiasco farms site, from one leg to the other.


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

RoyalSpirit said:


> I tried to get a picture but had camera issues. I used it as shown on fiasco farms site, from one leg to the other.


Ok thank you for trying! So the picture I saw was only the hobble, is the goat held down to stanchion somehow? I put velcrow around my does legs but she would hop and hop and was able to kick the bucket or in general make it impossible to get any 'clean' milk.

Thanks though!


----------



## RoyalSpirit (May 27, 2014)

Mine only did that the first few times. I just held my hand on her udder until she was still, so she knew I was not going to go away. I got some wasted milk but it was worth it to teach her. I did not tie her.


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

RoyalSpirit said:


> Mine only did that the first few times. I just held my hand on her udder until she was still, so she knew I was not going to go away. I got some wasted milk but it was worth it to teach her. I did not tie her.


Those are the goats I love and usually keepers here. Some just have it in them to fight every damn time! Drives me nuts. What kind is she?


----------



## RoyalSpirit (May 27, 2014)

Nigerian dwarf.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

When we teach ours to milk no food is involved. We simply place our hand on their udder and wait for them to stand still and then move our hand away. We continue doing that each day till they stand and let us do what we need. Once we are done for the day then they get their feed on the stand. It's hard to convince some to stand still when your feeding then because you have gave them the reward before they have done what you asked.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Good ideas ! I use a very thick cotton horse lead fashioned like hobbles. I usually don't have to hobble both legs anymore , she's gotten pretty good . What i do to remind her is put one leg in the cotton loop and clip it to the fence. The loop holds it up just enough so she doesn't pick up the other foot , works like a charm. She accepts it as part of her routine now , no big deal. At first i thought she would break my wrists with her kicking , now she's a good girl  

Hobbles work for some , I've found that one girl i have , if i hobble her , she will literally try to kill herself. I don't bother anymore , she's drying up on her own. I won't hurt myself trying to deal with her.


----------

